# Home haunters, I need you!



## halloweenman666 (Aug 29, 2007)

Any yard or garage or home haunters want to be featured on my blog for the first annual Halloween Overkill Halloween Countdown? Go check it out over at www.halloweenoverkill.blogspot.com and if you are interested send me an email (found over at the blog) and we'll set up something where I can interview you or just post some pictures and a link or whatever.


----------

